# blue fin



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

got him like 2 days ago :laugh:


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

just for the people who dont fish its a bluefin tuna and we are stabing it cause you hafto bleed them so the blood doesnt mess up the meat. only aloud 1 a boat







its also small on too. it was like 20-30 lb im goin out farther this weekend for the bigger ones about 80miles of the coast


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shoulda tossed that on back and waited for a much bigger one


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> shoulda tossed that on back and waited for a much bigger one
> [snapback]1080212[/snapback]​


I agree.

I don't know much about tuna fishing, but a guy I used to landscape with a few years ago went out one weekend and got lucky and made more selling the meat of this one huge fish then i made that whole summer.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

well i go althe time and right now that close to the shore thats all your goin to get. and we also trolled for like another hour or 2 after that. im goin back out tomarro for another small one and then this weekend im goin farther out for the bigger ones

p.s. maby this should be in the sw forum lol


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

:nod: Mmm, yummy :nod: .


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah we eat them. my dad eats it raw on sushii got another 6 today same size but can only keep one


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks like a fuckin murder scene.

--Dan


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

u shoulda saw it today...... 10 times worse bigger fish everthing coverd these were about 30 pounds today didnt get what we wanted we wanted yellow fin cause u can keep 3 a man instead of bluefin witch you can keep 1 a boat


----------

